# Sticky  Add-on per migliorare la leggibilità di Skyscrapercity



## aenigma

Cari utenti, questo post è per informarvi che in seguito alle richieste di molti sono stati ora rilasciati degli add-on utili a migliorare la leggibilità del nuovo SSC.
Se volete sapere come avere uno stile del forum simile a quello della precedente piattaforma ed eliminare la colonna di destra, seguite ciò che è indicato qui: *CLICCA QUI*


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^

Aggiornato con maggiori informazioni e soluzioni.


----------

